
Did Oxygen Therapy Really 'Reverse' Child's Brain Damage? Experts Are Skeptical - LanguageGamer
https://www.livescience.com/59899-hyperbaric-oxygen-therapy-brain-damage.html
======
SpikeDad
When I got to the point in the article where the Doctor promoting this amazing
treatment (standard hyperbaric oxygen therapy BTW) OWNS the treatment centers
which promote this specific treatment then I stopped.

Even people that aren't experts are skeptical. I wish experts were incensed or
shocked or something stronger than skeptical.

